# Boris not running for PM



## njrose51 (Jun 30, 2016)

He's just announced he is not running. I suppose at least one good thing has come out of the EU debacle! Couldn't face a Trump/Boris future!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 30, 2016)

Not sure May is a much better candidate to be honest! 

As my friend quite rightly pointed out; 60million+ people in the UK and hundreds of millions on the USA and we can't come up with a better short list of candidates??


----------



## adam6177 (Jun 30, 2016)

I'd never vote Tory....but I'm genuinely miffed that he wont stand.  Finally an MP with extreme intellect and some character about them and he's ducking for cover at a time when I'd have thought would be perfect to ride this recent wave.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 30, 2016)

adam6177 said:



			I'd never vote Tory....but I'm genuinely miffed that he wont stand.  Finally an MP with extreme intellect and some character about them and he's ducking for cover at a time when I'd have thought would be perfect to ride this recent wave.
		
Click to expand...

He's a character but he had no moral character at all. The epitome of self interest.


----------



## ADB (Jun 30, 2016)

adam6177 said:



			I'd never vote Tory....but I'm genuinely miffed that he wont stand.  Finally an MP with extreme intellect and some character about them and he's ducking for cover at a time when I'd have thought would be perfect to ride this recent wave.
		
Click to expand...

Are you for real? He is a parody of himself and would have made this country even more of a laughing stock than it is already.


----------



## One Planer (Jun 30, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			He's a character but he had no moral character at all. *The epitome of self interest*.
		
Click to expand...

I think that applies to ALL politicians.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 30, 2016)

May.....would you trust her with the Dalmation puppies [via Wings]:lol:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 30, 2016)

One Planer said:



			I think that applies to ALL politicians.
		
Click to expand...

You are wrong - did the death of Jo Cox not teach you anything?


----------



## One Planer (Jun 30, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



*You are wrong* - did the death of Jo Cox not teach you anything?
		
Click to expand...

Am I?

Or is that your opinion?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 30, 2016)

One Planer said:



			I think that applies to ALL politicians.
		
Click to expand...

No. He is the worst of the worst, the most blatant.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 30, 2016)

He quite clearly sees the issues that will happen in regards Article 50 and has bottled it - for me it's another clear sign that he didn't think leave would win and didn't have a clue on what to do next. 

Right now our nation is an embarrassment to the world - what a joke we have become.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 30, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Right now our nation is an embarrassment to the world - what a joke we have become.
		
Click to expand...

Do you think? I disagree 100% apart from our football team obviously


----------



## One Planer (Jun 30, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He quite clearly sees the issues that will happen in regards Article 50 and has bottled it - for me it's another clear sign that he didn't think leave would win and didn't have a clue on what to do next. 

*Right now our nation is an embarrassment to the world - what a joke we have become*.
		
Click to expand...

Really?

I see the flip side of the coin and a nation in transition after being brave enough to vote out of system the majority didn't agree with.

Boris wasn't the only Tory minister to back the Brexit. I'm guessing the fact others didn't wish to be considered makes them cowards also?


----------



## njrose51 (Jun 30, 2016)

I would be very surprised if Boris, or any Politian didn't know the full facts of just how hard it will be to separate ourselves from the EU - all the negotiations, all the new trade deals, stabilising the economy, uniting the nation etc etc. I just think Boris has realised the enormity of the situation which could be landing in his lap, and the fact that actually he may not be as popular as he first thought ie he wouldn't have the backing of those who could help him deliver the Brexit promise.

As for T May, out of the candidates she is the best choice. She is tough, experienced, knowledgeable and can command at least some form of respect with her equals and peers.


----------



## adam6177 (Jun 30, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Right now our nation is an embarrassment to the world - what a joke we have become.
		
Click to expand...

Quite the opposite, depending on which news stories you wish to read.  

I know the remainers have only been too happy to share pictures/articles/memes etc of the doom and gloom stories and how bad things are going to be.  But there are also news stories coming from the US congratulating us on taking such a brave and bold step on our independence and our future.

But lets not let our own flavour of propaganda taint the view that the individual wishes to paint.  No point in letting facts ruin a good story.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 30, 2016)

adam6177 said:



			Quite the opposite, depending on which news stories you wish to read.  

I know the remainers have only been too happy to share pictures/articles/memes etc of the doom and gloom stories and how bad things are going to be.  But there are also news stories coming from the US congratulating us on taking such a brave and bold step on our independence and our future.

But lets not let our own flavour of propaganda taint the view that the individual wishes to paint.  No point in letting facts ruin a good story.
		
Click to expand...

The praise I've seen has come from the likes of Donald trump and marine le pen. More respectable figures seem to be either criticising or maintaining a tactful silence.

I think Phil has it right.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 30, 2016)

adam6177 said:



			Quite the opposite, depending on which news stories you wish to read.  

I know the remainers have only been too happy to share pictures/articles/memes etc of the doom and gloom stories and how bad things are going to be.  But there are also news stories coming from the US congratulating us on taking such a brave and bold step on our independence and our future.

But lets not let our own flavour of propaganda taint the view that the individual wishes to paint.  No point in letting facts ruin a good story.
		
Click to expand...

What facts ? 

I just posted a personal opinion on how I see us as a nation right now

We have a split right through the middle of the nation in regards how we move forward , we have a growing number of disturbing racist incidents abusing everyone from Polish people to Muslims. We have political parties fighting between themselves when they should be looking at how to improve us as a nation. 

Right in the headlines with have Farage with his clear racist views going to the European Parliament insulting them all and embarrassing us as a nation , we have another headline figure in Johnson who is clearly seen around the world as the British Trump ( minus the wig ), let's not forget we now have other nations within the UK who are publically looking to distance themselves from England

Our government hasn't even got a credible opposition to fight against 

But don't worry the US ( who exactly in the US ? ) have said well done for being brave ? Well I guess they are looking forward to dealing with us with our pants down no doubt 

So yes I think we are an embarrassment and a joke right now 

So what facts are there to back up this brave and bold move ?


----------



## adam6177 (Jun 30, 2016)

So I presume none of this stuff was happening before the brexit vote, or is it all happening since last Friday?

Same as we've not had a recession since we've been in the EU or a housing crisis or racial troubles or banks in trouble . Its all new .


----------



## delc (Jun 30, 2016)

So Boris Johnson has supported a campaign that has wrecked and split the Nation, and destabilised Europe and the whole Western World, and now he just walks away! What a bozo!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 30, 2016)

adam6177 said:



			So I presume none of this stuff was happening before the brexit vote, or is it all happening since last Friday?

Same as we've not had a recession since we've been in the EU or a housing crisis or racial troubles or banks in trouble . Its all new .
		
Click to expand...

A great deal amount of it has heightened - the situation has got a great deal worse

How many times had the Polish club been covered in graffiti telling them to go home before Thursday 

Why are you attributing a housing crisis or recession or banks to being in the EU ?


----------



## adam6177 (Jun 30, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			1 - the situation has got a great deal worse

2 - How many times had the Polish club been covered in graffiti telling them to go home before Thursday 

3 - Why are you attributing a housing crisis or recession or banks to being in the EU ?
		
Click to expand...

1 - no it hasn't
2 - That particular club - not sure.  I'm fairly confident other clubs etc will have been racially abused
3 - because numerous people have claimed that leave the EU will cause us a massive economic crisis, which includes housing and banks.

And on that note - I'm done.  This "discussion" will run and run.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jun 30, 2016)

One Planer said:



			Really?

I see the flip side of the coin and a nation in transition after being brave enough to vote out of system the majority didn't agree with.

Boris wasn't the only Tory minister to back the Brexit. I'm guessing the fact others didn't wish to be considered makes them cowards also?
		
Click to expand...


Respect! those who voted out were very clear that things were going to be tough. Let's be tough. Let's move forwards. It's clear from the noises through the rest of Europe that we are respected and envied for the corage we have shown as a nation. 

It's a shame too see so many misunderstand what's going on and use the fads of the popular press to provide their opinions for them.

It's not going to be a short term thing but it is going to be a thing. A better thing.

The fact is, this is what's happening!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 30, 2016)

Boris was unelectable, and he knew it.
The country would not be fooled twice.
No surprise to me.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 30, 2016)

delc said:



			So Boris Johnson has supported a campaign that has wrecked and split the Nation, and destabilised Europe and the whole Western World, and now he just walks away! What a bozo!
		
Click to expand...

chicken - and I heard on the radio some caller saying his strength was his loyalty - well what loyalty has he just shown to all those who have lined up behind him and voted to Leave.  I find what he has done quite reprehensible.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 30, 2016)

adam6177 said:



			1 - no it hasn't
2 - That particular club - not sure.  I'm fairly confident other clubs etc will have been racially abused
3 - because numerous people have claimed that leave the EU will cause us a massive economic crisis, which includes housing and banks.

And on that note - I'm done.  This "discussion" will run and run.
		
Click to expand...

You are in a heightened state of denial sir


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 30, 2016)

A vote for leaving the EU was not necessarily a vote for BoJo as PM. There is a difference.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 30, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			A vote for leaving the EU was not necessarily a vote for BoJo as PM. There is a difference.
		
Click to expand...

Oh - I agree - except it is the Tory Party membership who will vote on the new leader and hence the new PM, and not those who voted Leave - and I suspect that they would have looked upon Bojo as the Great Deliverer and would have anointed him leader in a flash.  Meanwhile there are many who would have listened to BoJo doing his 'let's take the country back - make 23rd June Independence Day' speil at the end of the last TV debate and thought - that's the man for us - fully expecting him to become PM.  But no.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 30, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



*chicken -* and I heard on the radio some caller saying his strength was his loyalty - well what loyalty has he just shown to all those who have lined up behind him and voted to Leave.  I find what he has done quite reprehensible.
		
Click to expand...

I would level that same accusation at David Cameron. What happened to "Britain can not only survive outside the EU but will thrive" or "In Britain we don't quit, we stay and fight" or even "whatever the result I will stay on as Prime Minister". Or is that only when you get your own way Mr Cameron?


----------



## jp5 (Jun 30, 2016)

Not one to defend him, but Cameron never said we can thrive outside the EU.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 30, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			A vote for leaving the EU was not necessarily a vote for BoJo as PM. There is a difference.
		
Click to expand...

I think most leavers in England and Wales [excluding Londoners] put 2+2 together though.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 30, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			chicken - and I heard on the radio some caller saying his strength was his loyalty - well what loyalty has he just shown to all those who have lined up behind him and voted to Leave.  I find what he has done quite reprehensible.
		
Click to expand...

So would you rather he stand, win and make a complete Horlicks of the next few years or realise that he's not up to the job..?
I know which I'd prefer..


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 30, 2016)

I think the horror of what he has played a major part in has set in and he does not have the balls to trigger the actually trigger article 50, which he would have to do if he became PM.  Well done Boris, you've made a great contribution to British society, now sod off and never darken our media again.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 30, 2016)

jp5 said:



			Not one to defend him, but Cameron never said we can thrive outside the EU.
		
Click to expand...

Just a couple of quotes from news stories for you then.......

"[FONT=&quot]Britain is no longer â€œthe sick man of Europeâ€ it was in 1970s and could continue to thrive outside of the EU, David Cameron will say this week, as he prepares to set out his demands for reform ahead of the In-Out referendum."

[/FONT]http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/politics/eu-referendum-britain-could-thrive-outside-europe-claims-david-cameron-a6726606.html

"[FONT=&quot]â€œNo one doubts that Britain is a proud, successful thriving country. A nation that has turned round its fortunes though its own efforts. A far cry from the â€˜sick man of Europeâ€™ at the time we entered the European Economic Community four decades ago.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]â€œWhether we could be successful outside the European Union is not the question,â€ he will say."

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/david-cameron-claim-uk-could-6796110

and a video clip for you as well......

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6JsrxXhCEc[/FONT]


----------



## jp5 (Jun 30, 2016)

Still yet to see anything where Cameron said we could thrive outside the EU.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 30, 2016)

One Planer said:



			Really?

I see the flip side of the coin and a nation in transition after being brave enough to vote out of system the majority didn't agree with.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this but and think in time, with other nations beginning to consider their own options it will be seen as a brave and forward thinking move. However with so much uncertainty and both main parties in turmoil that isn't now. I think Boris has been smart enough to realise that he gained some political ground with his Brexit campaign and would lose this and more if he stood for the Tory vote. Not saying it's a right or wrong decision and just hope whoever wins is giving full backing by the party and the tools to go ahead and work out what this vote really means for the UK and how best to implement it


----------



## palindromicbob (Jun 30, 2016)

Heard Liam Fox on the radio today and thought he sounded pretty level headed. Shame about the expenses scandal.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 30, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			Respect! those who voted out were very clear that things were going to be tough. Let's be tough. Let's move forwards. It's clear from the noises through the rest of Europe that we are respected and envied for the corage we have shown as a nation. 
*
It's a shame too see so many misunderstand what's going on and use the fads of the popular press to provide their opinions for them.*

It's not going to be a short term thing but it is going to be a thing. A better thing.

The fact is, this is what's happening!
		
Click to expand...

I assume you are talking about all the readers of the Mail and Express who voted out as they are force fed scare stories about immigrants every day.  If so fine point well made sir.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 30, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I agree with this but and think in time, with other nations beginning to consider their own options it will be seen as a brave and forward thinking move. However with so much uncertainty and both main parties in turmoil that isn't now. *I think Boris has been smart enough to realise that he gained some political ground with his Brexit campaign *and would lose this and more if he stood for the Tory vote. Not saying it's a right or wrong decision and just hope whoever wins is giving full backing by the party and the tools to go ahead and work out what this vote really means for the UK and how best to implement it
		
Click to expand...

Or you could say he is a political clown shoe who used this mostly for his naked political ambition but was ultimately outmaneuvered by Cameron who refused to invoke article 50. This meant that Boris would have to do it if he gained power.  And he does not have the balls to do this, as his attempt to lose by a little margin, thus enabling him to not have to worry about coming out of Europe but to have gained political capital, backfired when they actually won.  And in the process he has led in a divided Britain, a rise in intolerance and more than likely the break up of the union.  

To me he is one of the most vile politicians there has been in recent times. Please don't be fooled by the lovable mop top, says vaguely silly things act. He's even worse than Farage as, despite the fact I loath Farage and everything he stands for, at least I expect he would have had the balls to follow through and invoke article 50 and he truly believed in what he was campaigning for. Boris is just a political chancher who has potentially caused this nation a great deal of heartache.  And Gove can do one as well.


----------



## IainP (Jun 30, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			Or you could say he is a political clown shoe who used this mostly for his naked political ambition but was ultimately outmaneuvered by Cameron who refused to invoke article 50. This meant that Boris would have to do it if he gained power.  And he does not have the balls to do this, as his attempt to lose by a little margin, thus enabling him to not have to worry about coming out of Europe but to have gained political capital, backfired when they actually won.  And in the process he has led in a divided Britain, a rise in intolerance and more than likely the break up of the union.  

To me he is one of the most vile politicians there has been in recent times. Please don't be fooled by the lovable mop top, says vaguely silly things act. He's even worse than Farage as, despite the fact I loath Farage and everything he stands for, at least I expect he would have had the balls to follow through and invoke article 50 and he truly believed in what he was campaigning for. Boris is just a political chancher who has potentially caused this nation a great deal of heartache.  And Gove can do one as well.
		
Click to expand...

HK, I am not quite clear on your feelings on Boris, could you come off the fence a little? 

Don't think I buy this outmanoeuvring talk, as soon as I read the (surprising) result I said that's Dave resigning today then. Wasn't there a letter before the result announcement asking him not to?
In terms of not running my guess is he wasn't seeing enough guaranteed support from the MPs, didn't want to go in as one of the 'favourites' to then not do well.


----------



## drdel (Jun 30, 2016)

I wonder how many of those writing caustic comments about Boris have met the guy in a professional capacity.

From personal experience I can say he's far from stupid, was always well briefed and when a decision was needed he made it.

However I think he was wrong as a PM,  Mr Gove did an excellent hatchet job, and is obviously trustworthy. His wife, a journalist emails him (and copies her editor) and despite declaring no interest in the PM job now finds he is needed by his country.

May is head on shoulders above the rest.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 30, 2016)

IainP said:



			HK, I am not quite clear on your feelings on Boris, could you come off the fence a little? 

Don't think I buy this outmanoeuvring talk, as soon as I read the (surprising) result I said that's Dave resigning today then. Wasn't there a letter before the result announcement asking him not to?
In terms of not running my guess is he wasn't seeing enough guaranteed support from the MPs, didn't want to go in as one of the 'favourites' to then not do well.
		
Click to expand...

There was a shameless letter from 60 odd tory leaver MPs expressing their support for him at the time that it looked like the remainers had won.  Basically saying, please don't sack me. But it turned out they won anyway.  As for Dave resigning then yes that was always going to happen.  But it is the fact he did not trigger article 50 as he said he would in the event of a loss that brings up the conspiracy theorist in me.  As I think he knew whoever eventually did it would be political toast. As did Boris.

As for not enough guaranteed support then possibly a reason as well, I see Gove and him have fallen out already squabling like children. I could say their true colours are shining though, they formed an uneasy alliance mostly to forward their personal political careers, took us into the wilderness by doing so and now have fallen out, under a week later. Horrible people.  Yes have your petty political penis waving competitions if you must, but don't bring the whole country down with you.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 30, 2016)

And if you think I am harsh on him, if you are on Twitter then look up Ewan McGregor's tweet to Boris. Tuckeresque in its beauty.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 30, 2016)

Have a look at how he performed in the in the Oxford Union presidency campaign. Have a look at his career with the Telegraph and the Times. Have a look at the issue of him providing someone's private address so that a friend could have them intimidated, allegedly. Have a look at his time with The Spectator, and his treatment of staff there. Have a read of his columns and decide whether or not his style is homophobic, maybe it isn't. And as for his (recent) opportunism...

He is incredibly bright, well educated and far more articulate than the buffoonery he regularly displays. As a person in power, he scares the living daylights out of me. I wouldn't trust him if he was in a country 10,000 miles away. He's a Trump with cunning guile... frightening prospect of someone who might be able to woo a nation into war... ??? Wonder who else might have done that in the past?


----------



## sev112 (Jun 30, 2016)

Hmmm..... trump Putin LePen Boris : what could be worse ....?


Oh crap, Gove who trumps the lot and makes them look like sensible calm puppy loving salts of the earth


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 30, 2016)

As an outsider im confused a bit , ive no idea what Brexit will finally be , be it good or bad , but as the majority voted leave the rest have to respect it and the top people , for & against have an obligation to give it their best shot , its the privilege of the people  & obligation of the elected  in a democracy    ..


What has me confused tho is the leave people saw Boris as the man to front the Leave bit (as far as I can see) but his own party & possibly the people don't see him as a worthy PM ..

 If I was handling a campaign id put the best person to convince people forward , someone who believed in it enough to really push it forward , but if that person succeeded id like to think he would /could be the person to deliver what was promised & drive the change forward from the front .. 



just passing a comment , know nothing or have no interest in British politics ..


----------



## Rlburnside (Jun 30, 2016)

So Gove has changed his mind after saying he wouldn't stand for PM . He epitomises what's worse about most politicians . The most untrustworthy politician of them all.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 30, 2016)

bladeplayer said:



			As an outsider im confused a bit , ive no idea what Brexit will finally be , be it good or bad , but as the majority voted leave the rest have to respect it and the top people , for & against have an obligation to give it their best shot , its the privilege of the people  & obligation of the elected  in a democracy    ..


What has me confused tho is the leave people saw Boris as the man to front the Leave bit (as far as I can see) but his own party & possibly the people don't see him as a worthy PM ..

 If I was handling a campaign id put the best person to convince people forward , someone who believed in it enough to really push it forward , but if that person succeeded id like to think he would /could be the person to deliver what was promised & drive the change forward from the front .. 



just passing a comment , know nothing or have no interest in British politics ..
		
Click to expand...

With the leave campaign there was not a lot of competition for credible people to lead it.  If it was Farage then whilst he would have got quite a bit of support, I doubt he would have got enough to swing it.  As he is more Marmite than Boris is. They needed a vaguely credible person, Boris at the time has a lot of support so he was the de facto leader.  

But then again I would argue that a lot of people who voted leave did not do it as they wanted Boris as PM, they did it for a variety for reasons. Some sane, some as we have seen since, slightly more insane. Plus not all conservatives who will chose the next conservative leader were in the leave camp.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 30, 2016)

Heseltine on Boris Johnson


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 30, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Heseltine on Boris Johnson

View attachment 20067

Click to expand...

This is how us outsiders see it aswell Phil , 

  I am guilty of complete ignorance of the subject tho



Hacker Khan said:



			With the leave campaign there was not a lot of competition for credible people to lead it.  If it was Farage then whilst he would have got quite a bit of support, I doubt he would have got enough to swing it.  As he is more Marmite than Boris is. They needed a vaguely credible person, Boris at the time has a lot of support so he was the de facto leader.  

But then again I would argue that a lot of people who voted leave did not do it as they wanted Boris as PM, they did it for a variety for reasons. Some sane, some as we have seen since, slightly more insane. Plus not all conservatives who will chose the next conservative leader were in the leave camp.
		
Click to expand...

What has happened to that so quickly tho ? im sure a lot of talking & canvassing went on behind scenes , but support was not there then ? Does it say something that you trust your campaign to someone , they win, but don't trust that person to "be the man" when he achieves it ? 

Were the wana be PM's up front in the leave campaign (genuine question as I don't know) or were they hiding as the weren't so sure it would get through .. ?


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Jun 30, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			He's a character but he had no moral character at all. The epitome of self interest.
		
Click to expand...

Nail hit firmly on the head, far too many skeletons in that cupboard methinks.


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Jun 30, 2016)

bladeplayer said:



			This is how us outsiders see it aswell Phil , 

  I am guilty of complete ignorance of the subject tho



What has happened to that so quickly tho ? im sure a lot of talking & canvassing went on behind scenes , but support was not there then ? Does it say something that you trust your campaign to someone , they win, but don't trust that person to "be the man" when he achieves it ? 

Were the wana be PM's up front in the leave campaign (genuine question as I don't know) or were they hiding as the weren't so sure it would get through .. ?
		
Click to expand...

Have you ever seen the episode of Yes Minister becomes PM? I'm pretty sure that David Cameron has had sight of Boris's MI5 file and is sharing some of the info around......


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 1, 2016)

bladeplayer said:



			This is how us outsiders see it aswell Phil , 

  I am guilty of complete ignorance of the subject tho



What has happened to that so quickly tho ? im sure a lot of talking & canvassing went on behind scenes , but support was not there then ? Does it say something that you trust your campaign to someone , they win, but don't trust that person to "be the man" when he achieves it ? 

Were the wana be PM's up front in the leave campaign (genuine question as I don't know) or were they hiding as the weren't so sure it would get through .. ?
		
Click to expand...

I think you are giving them too much credit and assuming they had any credible plans.

http://www.independent.co.uk/voices...and-boris-johnson-has-unleashed-a7111416.html

Cameron never wanted to have a referendum, the leavers did not expect to win and we are making it up as we go along. Which is fine for an improvised comedy sketch. Not so great for the future of our nation.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 1, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Heseltine on Boris Johnson

View attachment 20067

Click to expand...

Christ, I'm now agreeing with Hesletine. Can this situation get any more screwed up....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 1, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			Christ, I'm now agreeing with Hesletine. Can this situation get any more screwed up....
		
Click to expand...

You and me both. This is becoming a very scary new dawn


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 1, 2016)

Oh Gove is Murdoch's favoured candidate.  So if you are a Sun or Times reader prepare for some industrial scale campaigning on their behalf. Plus I'm sure we'll find out how the vile Dacre favours soon enough.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 1, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			Christ, I'm now agreeing with Hesletine. Can this situation get any more screwed up....
		
Click to expand...

I agree with heseltine, rooting for May and already missing Cameron. The world's gone mad!


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 1, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			You and me both. This is becoming a very scary new dawn
		
Click to expand...


All new dawns are tho Martin , nothing new or great was ever achieved by the person hiding in the corner .. 



 Ive no idea of the outcome , but people will adapt , its human nature , unfortunately if the dung does hit the fan or while the dung is settling to its new level its the ordinary joe soaps that will take the hits


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 1, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			Christ, I'm now agreeing with Hesletine. Can this situation get any more screwed up....
		
Click to expand...

Christ, I'm now agreeing with HK agreeing with Hesletine~


----------



## harpo_72 (Jul 1, 2016)

Cameron United his party for the election by offering a referendum. Which he gave. Ultimately he should have had a word and said the party needs to split up here and now. I think we would of had a mixed government but we would have seen the leavers in action in the House of Commons. 
However that's water under the bridge, Boris has disappointed many, Gove should be the prime minster if article 50 wants to be instigated. May should stand for stay and just let it all come down to the leader selection. To press article 50 despite how strong you are perceived to be is political disaster... Unless you have some trade agreements in your back pocket.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 1, 2016)

I did say on the EU thread that the next few months are going to be very interesting re the Tory and Labour parties. At a time when this country needs stability and a strong leadership. Both parties are hell bent on ripping themselves apart.

Tories, lord knows what is going on there.

Labour, Corbyn Lord knows what is going on there.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 1, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Christ, I'm now agreeing with HK agreeing with Hesletine~
		
Click to expand...

I have agreed with Hesletine for 40 years:lol:......very able politician sidelined by the Tory party.
Waste of as good man.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 1, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			Christ, I'm now agreeing with Hesletine. Can this situation get any more screwed up....
		
Click to expand...




Doon frae Troon said:



			I have agreed with Hesletine for 40 years:lol:......very able politician sidelined by the Tory party.
Waste of as good man.
		
Click to expand...

Oh no, I'm even agreeing with Doon. A very able politician, and fought Geoffrey Howe in Thatcher's cabinet over Howe's view that Liverpool should be cut adrift. A very fair politician, and too centred for the Thatcher era.

Definitely a good man.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 1, 2016)

I'm backing Gove now as I'm being told by the Sun and Times I like his policies


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 1, 2016)

Seems to me that Gove went along with BoJo through the campaign - and went along with talk of BoJo being next PM - in full expectation that _Leave _wouldn't win and so Cameron would be in place until 2020.  And so all BoJo's nonsense and ill-disciplined behaviour during the campaign wouldn't matter.

But when _Leave _did win Gove just thought no way could BoJo by PM.  And I do believe what he says about not wanting to be PM - for whatever reasons - but when it came to it - as he said - he knew what he wanted to do - and he knew what the right thing to do was.  And that meant standing for leader and to be PM - he knew that it was the right thing for him to do.  Whether he wins or not Gove just could't let BoJo get anointed by the Tories.  As much as I'd have liked to see BoJo humiliated by the Tory Party in not getting through to the last two - the risk of him getting to the last two and becoming leader means that what has happened is overall preferable to me.

And I get that - knowing the difference between what I want to do - and what is the right thing to do - it's how I might try and live my life and it is not easy.  So did BoJo connive and politically assassinate BoJo?  No - I don't think so - he just did the right thing.

(and as far as applauding Heseltine - OMG - me too - eeek!!)


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 1, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			...So did Bojo (Edit Gove) connive and politically assassinate BoJo?  No - I don't think so - he just did the right thing.

(and as far as applauding Heseltine - OMG - me too - eeek!!)
		
Click to expand...

If you thought there was a certain (Shakespeare-ian) Scottish style to Gove's 'assassination' of Bojo, perhaps his city of birth could be a clue!

Surely not another Scottish born UK PM!  

I'm also a great admirer of Heseltine!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 1, 2016)

Foxholer said:



			If you thought there was a certain (Shakespeare-ian) Scottish style to Gove's 'assassination' of Bojo, perhaps his city of birth could be a clue!

*Surely not another Scottish born UK PM!  *

I'm also a great admirer of Heseltine!
		
Click to expand...

Only way Scots can get to be PM as no longer can the PM be an MP of a Scottish constituency


----------

